# Old School Midbass............



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

Alright boys & girls.....put your thinking caps on. Back in the day I was only concerned about SPL & while I always had nice comps I never really worried about midbass since you couldn't hear it over the subs anyway. I thought a lot of people back then used Kicker Free Air 6.5" subs but aside from that it seemed like most midbass was coming from smaller 5.25" drivers & the coveted 4" Resolution mids. Maybe I'm wrong?!?!?

At any rate, what are some old school midbass drivers from the era of Kicker XPL's, Solobarics & MTX Thunder 7000 series subs that would perform well & complete my old school set up?????


This could be the 1 weak link in my old school set up


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Kicker made a few dedicated midbass speakers to go with their resolution components. RMB6 and RMB8 come to mind as the model numbers. What are you running for components?


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

King Nothing said:


> Kicker made a few dedicated midbass speakers to go with their resolution components. RMB6 and RMB8 come to mind as the model numbers. What are you running for components?


Welp, I wasn't able to find any of the higher end component sets, but I remember that the MTX Blue Thunder line was a good line as well so I was able to hunt down some BNIB Blue Thunder tweeters & I bought the Blue Thunder 4" mids off of here that I will run as my highs & midrange. The midbass is what's giving me fits because as I said, I didn't pay a ton of attention to that back in the day & I am having toruble recalling some of the stuff that I saw in person & in mags.

On a side note, the RMB6 does ring a bell now that you mentioned it.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

JL 8IB4 I did some listening to these and they are definately a contender. If you have the depth. 

V1 of the IDQ 8's, Oz Audio Superman 200, MB Quart made some 8 inch midbass. Dyn and Morel 8 or 9. Illusion Audio 8s. 

Or maybe these. Know nothing about them, but came across them on ebay.
BRAND NEW IN THE BOX A PAIR OF ORION XTR 8MB OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 300448023581 end time Aug-18-10 19:06:26 PDT)

Now if you can find any of them is another question.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

PABowhunter4life said:


> Welp, I wasn't able to find any of the higher end component sets, but I remember that the MTX Blue Thunder line was a good line as well so I was able to hunt down some BNIB Blue Thunder tweeters & I bought the Blue Thunder 4" mids off of here that I will run as my highs & midrange. The midbass is what's giving me fits because as I said, I didn't pay a ton of attention to that back in the day & I am having toruble recalling some of the stuff that I saw in person & in mags.
> 
> On a side note, the RMB6 does ring a bell now that you mentioned it.


Do you have crossovers or are you running them active?


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

jimbno1 said:


> JL 8IB4 I did some listening to these and they are definately a contender. If you have the depth.
> 
> V1 of the IDQ 8's, Oz Audio Superman 200, MB Quart made some 8 inch midbass. Dyn and Morel 8 or 9. Illusion Audio 8s.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link brother! 8's are a tad bigger than I want to get in to, but, I have been known to change my mind about things so I appreciate the info.


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

King Nothing said:


> Do you have crossovers or are you running them active?


I have the passive crssovers from an older Diamond comp set. The 1 weak link thus far in my old school install lol


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

i have always been partial to mb quart if your geared more towards old skool sq you could really have it with those 3 way sets 8" or 6". they wont throb because of the limited excursion, but they will give some cone area. at moderate volume mine do well crossed at 50hz with a 12db slope then again at 80 hz with a 12db slope. i do have to say those kicker rmb6's have a good following and always go for good $$$ on ebay when they come around, even in lousy looking condition.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

jimbno1 said:


> JL 8IB4 I did some listening to these and they are definately a contender. If you have the depth.
> 
> V1 of the IDQ 8's, Oz Audio Superman 200, MB Quart made some 8 inch midbass. Dyn and Morel 8 or 9. Illusion Audio 8s.
> 
> ...


I just sold a set of those over a year ago, but held on to my last set. They make for great midbass.


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

jasondplacetobe said:


> i have always been partial to mb quart if your geared more towards old skool sq you could really have it with those 3 way sets 8" or 6". they wont throb because of the limited excursion, but they will give some cone area. at moderate volume mine do well crossed at 50hz with a 12db slope then again at 80 hz with a 12db slope. i do have to say those kicker rmb6's have a good following and always go for good $$$ on ebay when they come around, even in lousy looking condition.



I was just sitting here beating my brain up & I do indeed remember Quart being a solid brand back in the day that offered larger midbass drivers. Not sure how I forgot them since one of my first comp sets ever was a 6.5" set from them


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a pair of BRAND NEW IDQ62, 2ohm 6.5" mid basses that I would consider selling. 










These were usually used in combination with a set of ID Horns, so they really perform well only up to about 1khz, but they play low really well.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

If you can fit an 8, consider the JBL T-80. Far higher quality than any of the others mentioned here. Great motor with Faraday ring and 2" voicecoil.


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

check these out Item number: 250669913708 on ebay. vintage oldskool quarts. brand new and cheap. needs x overs but those 3way MB music comp xovers come for sale all the time. i run the paper coax with the tc3 or tx2 woofer i cant remember. then i run the poly cone tx3 for mid bass. paper does sound better than plastic more detail IMHO.


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses thus far guys!!! The memories are flooding back now. Wish I would have kept all those CA&E mags.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

A set of MB Quart Reference 6.5" I had back in '99 came to mind. The two things I remember about that set was the surprising midbass & the shrill tweeters.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

fish said:


> A set of MB Quart Reference 6.5" I had back in '99 came to mind. The two things I remember about that set was the surprising midbass & the shrill tweeters.


+1 on the MB Quart


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Blues Car Audio 6.5 - If you can find a set of the old ones. The new ones that were just released are 95% the same as the old.

Blues Car Audio - Speakers for no compromise sound quality

Not to mention, you can play them from 32hz up to about 4000hz and they will outperform any midrange you can find as well. A true all in one combination, with a true old school design. Did I mention the SQ is nothing short of amazing?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

jimmy2345 said:


> Blues Car Audio 6.5 - If you can find a set of the old ones. The new ones that were just released are 95% the same as the old.
> 
> Blues Car Audio - Speakers for no compromise sound quality
> 
> Not to mention, you can play them from 32hz up to about 4000hz and they will outperform any midrange you can find as well. A true all in one combination, with a true old school design. Did I mention the SQ is nothing short of amazing?


It doesn't list xmax in the specs, but given that its impedance at 45hz is >20ohm with a peak over 30ohm before you get to 30hz, plus the limitations physics places on a cone that small playing that low, I would seriously doubt that you would be able to play them down to 32hz. For a deeper 'debate' regarding a 6.5" speaker playing this low, visit the Hybrid L6 thread from a few days ago.


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

They play that low. Of course, at that low of a frequency they won't have the output of a larger cone area speaker but they will play that low and do it better than any 6.5" you have heard. I would put money on it.

The original poster didn't plan to play them this low, I don't believe, but they will if needed.


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

jimmy2345 said:


> Blues Car Audio 6.5 - If you can find a set of the old ones. The new ones that were just released are 95% the same as the old.
> 
> Blues Car Audio - Speakers for no compromise sound quality
> 
> Not to mention, you can play them from 32hz up to about 4000hz and they will outperform any midrange you can find as well. A true all in one combination, with a true old school design. Did I mention the SQ is nothing short of amazing?


Very cool. Prior to this thread I had never even heard of BCA. Anywhere to obtain prices?


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

PABowhunter4life said:


> Very cool. Prior to this thread I had never even heard of BCA. Anywhere to obtain prices?


The MSRP pricing is on the site.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

See if you can round up some G&S Redline 206Rs. 6.5" with a red surround and a lightning bolt on the dustcap. I used to run 2 pair of those for midbass and they rocked.


----------

